# Listen Anarchist Matt Derrick



## Tom Hilsee

I had an email exchange with Squat the Planet founder/admin Matt Derrick that began in regards to me asking for the threads I created to be removed-- but I'm drawing parallels beyond this issue. I wanted to share it here publicly in the case that others can connect, and simply for the sake of making my dissent public.


----------



## Deleted member 125

...really dude? you gotta be kidding me. fuck off.

you really think law enforcement combing through yer posts about riding trains or sleeping in bushes?

but also fyi, for someone who seems to concerned about internet security...you might not want to use yer full legal name next time you post on a website that you are afraid yer information may be used against you by law enforcement, because just googling yer name reveals a whole lot more about you then that you have a profile on squat the planet. but ya know, i wouldnt want to lecture you on anything about anarchism culture since you seem to be pretty in the know.

edit: also um...next time you want to post a screen shot of a email on a forum (or really anywhere where ya know, strangers can see it) you might want to at least black out yer PHONE NUMBER. come on man.


----------



## Tude

wow - get a life. Go delete your account and move on.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Just edit all your post content to be random numbers and then change your user name... BAM! Cheating the system! You've literally contributed nothing but asking questions that have already been answered a thousand times, shouldn't take too long. STP ain't perfect and Matt is navigating a sea of oogles, greenhorns, weekend warriors and cynical old timers. It ain't a democracy or anarchy but it still beats facecrack.


----------



## todd

I love it. anarchy at its best. and the first reply from a staff member is *fuck off*
LOL
where else can we have these delightful conversations?


----------



## Shwillam

Some people just need to be told to fuck off. 

This grown man is having a hissy fit and harassing Matt about some posts he wants deleted on a website. It's a waste of time to even give this guy the time of day. Other than the laugh I had to myself, I found this quite comical actually.


----------



## Anagor

Really?

You just wrote 10 (in words: ten) messages and you can not be asked to edit your own messages to just "..."? You can do that, you know?

Instead you call Matt an "Authoritarian Asshole"?

Fuck off, you cunt!



cantcureherpes said:


> you might not want to use yer full legal name next time you post on a website that you are afraid yer information may be used against you by law enforcement,



Well, obviously Tom is not only a cunt, he is not very clever either.


----------



## beersalt

That thread title IS hilarious, though. 
If you really wanna insult Matt's stance with anarchism, why did you proclaim him "Anarchist Matt Derrick" in the thread title? 
Anyone in their right mind wouldn't listen to you.
Dumb fuck

Go cry elsewhere


----------



## Deleted member 125

todd said:


> I love it. anarchy at its best. and the first reply from a staff member is *fuck off*
> LOL
> where else can we have these delightful conversations?



yes, the first response from a staff member was to fuck off. do you have a problem with me telling somebody that has contributed nothing to the website, and is now making a stink about his minor posting history because he didnt bother to read over a few basic website rules before posting to fuck off? did you look at the post hes refering to? and the number of these "delightful conversations" gets old after the hundreth person gets bent outta shape about the same old stuff.


----------



## Matt Derrick

I'm tempted to retort, but everyone has already done that for me, so thank you 

One of my biggest StP pet peeves is folks that bitch and moan without taking the time to read the help area, it's all covered there. So yeah, when you ignore all the links and countless prompts anyway, I'm going to get a little pissy about it. 

Dude also left out my last response explaining this. 



todd said:


> I love it. anarchy at its best. and the first reply from a staff member is *fuck off*
> LOL
> where else can we have these delightful conversations?



@todd you're welcome to go elsewhere if you don't like how we run things here.


----------



## todd

but am I welcome to stay also?
no offense, but I did say * I love it*
you and your friend do have a tendency to go straight to the fuck off card if someone disagrees not that I did disagree..
so if I don't like the way you run things will I be forced to go? or will I be welcome to contribute to conversations and the library and disagree in a non aggressive way? it kind of goes without saying that im free to go elsewhere you don't really need to point that out do you?
kinda see where im going with this?
I point out how funny it is and immediately your staff and yourself get uber defensive ( maybe not the right word) antagonistic?
your right we don't see the many private stupid? conversations you get but im not the one attacking your lack of anarchy. LOL
I would have expected a reply like beegod said. an answer to the guys problem/complaint. that's kinda what im here for, reading about answers to problems that I could possibly have.

im sorry if you take my short replies and dry humor as an attack on you or your staff that's not my intent. rarely do I want to accually attack someone for their opinion even if its one I don't agree with.

didn't mean to get off topic we can get back to bashing the guy who cant read the rules


----------



## Deleted member 125

i suppose im the friend yer refering to here, the fact that you understand that you dont see the "many private stupid conversations" should indicated that in no way do i go straight to telling someone to fuck off, and neither does matt (not that i have to speak for him). after explaining something 10 times to somebody, then yea, the fuck off comes out.

apparently it does need to be pointed out that you can go elsewhere if you disagree if all you do is disagree. if you dont like the way things are run here why would you stick around? to keep hanging out in chat? to keep posting that you LOL love how people who dont listen to basic things are treated?

and being defensive or antagonistic? i wouldnt call it that, ide call it getting tired of answering the same questions time and time again only to be hit with another group of people every week who want to "gimme gimme" everything they can from the website then complain when they feel slighted.



todd said:


> that's kinda what im here for, reading about answers to problems that I could possibly have.



if yer problem is something like "can you delete my account because i posted a thread that i think is risque when in reality its nothing of the sort? and if you dont im going to post a private email between you and me to try to make you look like the bad guy" then the answer is no. so thats a positive i guess that that question was answered.


----------



## Dmac

@Tom Hilsee You wouldn't happen to be one of those entitled millennial snowflakes I keep hearing about, would you?


----------



## A New Name

Humans.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Pilgrim Bonobo said:


> Humans.



good contribution. also, why change all the dislikes you left to funnys instead?


----------



## roguetrader

@Tom Hilsee - Matt Derrick spends half his frigging life creating and maintaining a valuable and valued resource for travellers - it is completely pathetic of you to stir up drama and waste his and others time with this nonsense.... so far not one person is supporting your position on this issue - does that not tell you something ?


----------



## Art101

Hmm maybe someone forgot to change their depends?Its almost like a bigger anarchist then you but you have to do what I want or Im going to cry and be a big bb.Might be amusing to post that number on Craigslist in the personals......looking for(insert vile activity here)everywhere.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

This is hilarious! As someone who's spent quite a bit of time listening to Matt complain about the stupid, entitled users on here, it's awesome to finally see the actual bullshit he has to deal with. He spends HOURS every day working on this website. Spends time finding moderators to keep things ffrom falling apart when he can't be online. Has kept this site going for some 15 odd years and created an entire community for us to meet and interact and have positive experiences. If you're that worried about the law maybe you shouldn't be on such a "delinquent" website. Or maybe don't post things that could potentially get you in trouble under your real name in an online community that almost all uses fake user names.


----------



## autumn

Tom Hilsee said:


> I had an email exchange with Squat the Planet founder/admin Matt Derrick that began in regards to me asking for the threads I created to be removed-- but I'm drawing parallels beyond this issue. I wanted to share it here publicly in the case that others can connect, and simply for the sake of making my dissent public.



Maybe it's because I have a pedantic streak, but the funniest part about this to me is the "authoritarian asshole" thing. I'm guessing you've only read the bread book... anarchism involves the opposition to unjustified hierarchy. Go read anarchism 101 or something. Matt has spent more than a decade building the site - a decade of everyday work, at that - so yes, if you ask the same question over and over - a question that is answered in the rules, it's not surprising that you eventually got a "fuck off." We're not customer service reps, this isn't a fortune 500 company.


----------



## Deleted member 8978

That email Tom Hilsee sent made me laugh so hard, I pissed all over my clothes unfortunately. Where should I send the invoice for cleaning them?!


----------



## Anagor

quad8 said:


> That email Tom Hilsee sent made me laugh so hard, I pissed all over my clothes unfortunately. Where should I send the invoice for cleaning them?!



Well, I would say to Tom ... it's quite easy, you know his e-mail address.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

yet again someone foists their ideals onto a website that isn't theirs. "democracy" implies the subservience of the individual to a collective, and that usually is authoritarianism in disguise. i.e. forcing Matt to run his site in a way that suits you. don't like it OP? gtfo the internet is huge... and the world IRL is even huger...


----------



## EphemeralStick

I was going to go off on this guy but good lord did you all beat me to it. 

Way to go guys . I'm proud of you. 
::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## VikingAdventurer

This shit is comedy GOLD. 

The DÜSHKNÜ known as @Tom Hilsee has been on here since 2013, and only made 10 posts, INCLUDING this one. What a fuckin' joke.


----------



## A New Name

I really dislike how y'all turned into what looks to me like an online lynching mob, regardless of how right you may be.


----------



## roguetrader

an extremely mild lynching, more a strong disagreement with his position and demanding attitude


----------



## roguetrader

oh and by the way @Dragononn the thread title is a reference to a famous anarcho text called 'Listen Anarchist' by Chaz Bufe although after reading the OP's bullshit I was reminded of another famous essay 'Anarchists and Other Impediments To Anarchy' by Bob Black - seemed very apt

Edit - both are worth a read if you're into such things


----------



## A New Name

roguetrader said:


> an extremely mild lynching, more a strong disagreement with his position and demanding attitude


 What would you consider a non-mild lynching, considering we're online? It seems like only an outright ban would have been worse.


----------



## freegander

i know this will be an unpopular opinion, but when i look beyond the petty rhetoric (statements like "authoritarian asshole" lulz), i think there are some issues worth talking about here. 

i read through the thread about the flags and was a bit confused. was the guy banned for his comments in that thread or some other reason? 

i also think the point about the capitalistic hierarchy of earning benefits by supporting stp financially is interesting. 

overall, i think i am a bit discouraged by the general reaction of the community to this criticism. i think, ideally, a discussion of how to improve the site would be encouraged. of course, the OPs rhetoric is not very respectful and he is not someone who posts often, but does that disqualify what he is saying? most of us are anarchists here so we're not exactly going to engage in the most polite disagreements, especially when the staff don't hold themselves to those standards. 

I honestly don't think that putting a lot of work and energy into something disqualifies you from criticism. I greatly appreciate the work that Matt and the rest of the staff have put in, but I also hope that they are open to discussing disagreements in site policies with patience. 

I understand that a lot of issues keep coming up and it gets tiring, but maybe consider having a polite stock reply that you can copy and paste instead of resorting to "fuck off"? 

I'm a newer member here, so I don't pretend to speak with any sort of credibility. I guess I'm just discouraged to see how unwilling everyone is to entertain a disagreement, even if the rhetoric really sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 8978

Although I'll give the guy a little credit for exercising the right to freedom of speech, it does not take away our right to have the same thing, and that is why the 10-post kid got what he deserved. Going off on a perfectly stable community using "anarchist" comments is like riding a dick without checking the size and length of it first. That becomes a problem right there, and then things can get worst. All I gotta say is pay more attention to what you're entering in text and see if it's really worth anything.


----------



## roguetrader

@freegander there's plenty of disagreements on STP that get discussed at length in an adult fashion but on this occasion the OP seemed to be an obnoxious demanding fool who quickly wound a lot of people up.... I've met dozens of self righteous Anarcho's / Crassholes over the years who only ever seem to bitch and criticise - no matter how hard someone works on a project they're always on the sidelines shaking heads and sighing coz you're not doing ith right... infuriating yes ? obviously I don't know the OP but his attitude was terrible - crossing out Anarchist on Matt's profile and substituting a big red Authoritarian Asshole - laughable but also very telling.....

so you @freegander are expressing a disagreement but are doing it in a much more constructive fashion by simply adopting a humble and respectful tone....on the subject of money well I wouldn't call it a 'capitalist hierarchy' - the site needs a small amount of money each month for server fees etc but no one is obligated to contribute - even if they do I don't recall many benefits other than being able to edit the text under the username and your support being acknowledged - who knows though until they contribute ? maybe you get invited to a 'hidden level' of STP - where real anarchists fear to tread......


----------



## Anagor

I dont want to go too much into detail when it comes to that argument ... seriously ... I think it's not worth the time.

Just two things ...

The OP posted a private e-mail conversation here publicly ... that is totally uncalled for.

Also, he posted a screenshot of Matt's profile, with "Anarchist" replaced with "Authoritarian Asshole" ... quite a childish behavior.

Do we have to discuss that further?

Not really, in my humble opinion.


----------



## benton

I'm not going to read the email exchange because its none of my business.

I assume you asked for threads to be removed and were told no.

We cannot escape the consequences of our actions. You created content for a website for free of your own volition. Its out of your hands.


----------



## EphemeralStick

@Pilgrim Bonobo this is far from a lynching, if the OP wishes to share his petty opinions so too can everyone else.

It is not the job of us staff to delete posts because someone regrets posting them. This is clearly stated in the rules that all users agreed to follow when they signed up for this site.

More over, responding like a child and creating this thread was putting himself in the open to receive criticism, no one singled him out to put him on blast.

It's a lesson to be learned; if you don't want something on the internet have enough foresight to not put it up in the first place. This guy didn't even try to fix his problems on his own.


He could've changed his username from his real name to anything he wanted and it would have negated the entire problem. All users have this ability. instead he wanted someone else to fix it for him and he got upset when he was told no.

That is the mark of an overly entitled brat with little concept for how his own actions affect other people.


----------



## A New Name

I understand, but that could have been said with a lot less 'fuck off's. I don' t think rage is the best remedy for immaturity.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

@Pilgrim Bonobo , if you honestly think that one individual telling another individual to fuck off is somehow "rage", then I would say that you should do more research into what "rage" ACTUALLY entails. 

Not trying to come at you sideways or anything, but some of the people that I use the phrase "fuck off" at quite often are my best friends.


----------



## A New Name

It's not being used in the way a friend would here is it? And you can't fuck someone up on a web forum, so that's kind of pointless to imply.

Nevermind the word rage. My point is the same as Freeganders.


----------



## creature

I think,perhaps,Tom, that you are equating StP with larger social media.
as @Shwhiskey Gumimaci said, "*He spends HOURS every day working on this website. Spends time finding moderators to keep things ffrom falling apart when he can't be online. Has kept this site going for some 15 odd years and created an entire community for us to meet and interact and have positive experiences."
*
he does this, in fact, *while he is actually either mobile or displaced*, last i saw, personally & directly, in the goddamned desert, with electricity running from a small, shared generator & using a communal shithole dug 4' deep in the sand.

This in nothing like facebook, of course, or myspace..
StP, even with all the love & strength & contributions of the moderators and staff doesn't even come close to the resources of, say (as hardcore grassroots as they are), RiseUp.net.

At least you've been spoken to, tenderly or not, by not a single person who has any other interest in *ideology* itself, regardless of how disparate, conflicting, inconsistent or perhaps even foolish or untenable those ideologies my be.

we have learned, very much, that most venues of digital interaction come guised beneath some sort of vested interest.. because of this, i can honestly understand your initial anger & suspicion..

it might be usefull to note that matt's *usual* donation drive is *fifty fucking dollars a fucking *MONTH**, and merits that are earned are based, in fact, on contribution of content & not donation.

nobody gets hit for mandatory personal info, & even 'violators' of the website rules get to A: state their opinions, B: voice their gripes pretty heavily & repeatedly & C: get input not only from the founder, but look at the number of responses you've generated, eh?

& you haven't been banned, so.. i think the skins are pretty thick, and that it might be wise to assess whether we are just a bunch of fucking sycophants, a goddamned cult, a flaming shithole of variously deranged losers, or.. or, perhaps, a community which values not only freedom, but a distinct (if maybe a little overbearing) initial loyalty towards someone who has given (as already said) so much of their life to make a place where we are free to rail, flame, condemn, encourage, hope, enjoy, instruct, share, support and even aid & abet within the contexts of whatever risks we are each willing to present to each other..
--hopefully with enough integrity that we may be able to make that risk of placing trust before fear (because, comrade, if we have not that, we goddamned fucking fail, don't we?), so that we may able to **accomplish**, however small, what we hope and dream we have the power to, because we thus know that any promise we make to each other is more certain than any fight we will have against the world at large, when all we can do is hate what it does to us, when we are against it, alone...

i do not know you.
i do not know your ideologies, your past, your actions from courage, foolishness, friendship or love.

i can only suggest that you settle down a little bit, look at the way things are *able* to work, instead of being confrontational because things are not immediately aligned to the architecture you would have personally designed upon default.

StP, is, in fact, my friend, a community build.

you have been assailed, already, by those whom would point what your previous words were, towards you.

my suggestion now, having been bitten after biting, is to say to yourself "holyjesusfuckingchristalmighty!! there are other dogs here!!" & start wandering around & sniffing a few assholes, gently..

participate & contribute.

if we aren't your cup of tea, don't hate us.

anarchy is not about either rules or the absence of them.

anarchy, ultimately, is about forgiveness, because we each, individually, refrain from physically damning each other because our simple methods of construction differ from each other.

participate..

come to a jambo..

don't be just an online presence..

nothing is perfect, and nothing can be, so don't waste the good energy of your hatred on targets where hatred of injustice is not only understood,
but put to use..

good luck, bro, because you're part of what will make a difference..


peace,

c


----------



## salxtina

@Pilgrim Bonobo what would I consider to be that?? nothing, because that's not what that word means.

on second thought: maybe, um, doxxing, giving someone's real-life location to harassers, gangs, or authorities, sending sustained death threats, or something. maybe. probably still would use a different word.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Anagor said:


> Instead you call Matt an "Authoritarian Asshole"?



Bow before Matt Derrick you pathetic mortals!


----------



## AlwaysLost

Pocket Viking said:


> @Pilgrim Bonobo , if you honestly think that one individual telling another individual to fuck off is somehow "rage", then I would say that you should do more research into what "rage" ACTUALLY entails.
> 
> Not trying to come at you sideways or anything, but some of the people that I use the phrase "fuck off" at quite often are my best friends.



I didn't mean to dislike you there idk what happened


----------



## roguetrader

undo rating then and pick the one you really wanted


----------



## AlwaysLost

roguetrader said:


> undo rating then and pick the one you really wanted



I did it cost him his achievement check his status lmao.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Lololol, I get to keep the achievement!


----------



## AlwaysLost

Pocket Viking said:


> Lololol, I get to keep the achievement!



Happy to help ::eyepatch::


----------



## sub lumpen filth

When I was younger, it was people like this, and their kiddie, crimethincy, no rulllezz mannn, anarkie, version of Anarchism that almost made me turn away from radical politics all together. I'm glad I kept reading.


----------



## Deleted member 8978

OMG, another thing I noticed! He left his phone number on those screenshots! Let me forward them to Phone Losers of America and see if they can play an "anarchist" phone prank on him! Haha!



anagor said:


> Well, I would say to Tom ... it's quite easy, you know his e-mail address.


----------

